# Endura bumper stripping



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I picked up an 68 endura bumper today. It has one coat of paint then red primer and under primer is the black core. Can anyone tell me the proper way of removing the paint so I can get it ready for paint? I read not to use liquid strippers or blasting. I guess i need help with proper sanding procedures and grit value from removing paint to finnish sanding


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

par4n1 said:


> I picked up an 68 endura bumper today. It has one coat of paint then red primer and under primer is the black core. Can anyone tell me the proper way of removing the paint so I can get it ready for paint? I read not to use liquid strippers or blasting. I guess i need help with proper sanding procedures and grit value from removing paint to finnish sanding


never use stripper on them. i have heard of people sand blasting them. i guess the sand does not hurt the rubber. 
i just sand them with a da start with 100 and get close to primer. then 150-180 to the rubber then 400 by hand. then fix dings and cracks with flexible filler then then epoxy primer then hand sand then more epoxy. repeat until smooth. no high fill primer because its too brittle. then base coat then clear only 2 coats. dont use any flex additives. so far no problems.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Good to know, I'll be doing mine in a couple months :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Just had mine done. The bumper was soda blasted. Flex primer. Media Sanding may pit the rubber. Soda blast it.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

sanding it wont pit anything but sandblasting creates a very rough surface.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry I just got back from a little out of town work. Thanks for replies. I am hand sanding the entire project because i only have a small electric block sander I was told block sander will leave those small circular spots. I don't own a DA sander.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Sanding pictures of endura bumper*

I have been sanding my bumper by hand with a 200 grit flexible sanding block. It is not that difficult but I hope I am doing it right. I am reaching the red primer and stopping the procedure prior to reaching the rubber. I see the same crack in the primer that was in the car paint. When the entire bumper is down to primer I will start removing the primer with with a finer grit. I have posted a link to show my progress. Any opinions with the quality or bumper or my sanding is encouraged. I am concerned the damage to the bumper may extensive.
Pictures by par4n1 - Photobucket


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I am no body guy but my buddy is and is well versed in endura fronts. IMO: get the bumper soda blasted and start fresh. You must get all the old primer and such off. Soda blasting will leave you with a fresh surface. Then you can start with flex fillers and work it. Hand sanding this will take you a month of Sundays. and getting the paint and primer out of those cracks really tedious.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

I recently saw an episode of Muscle Car where they let a plastic grille soak in brake fluid to remove the paint. Use soap and water to rinse it off and it does not hurt the plastic at all.

Not sure what the difference is between the endura and plastic, though...


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Interesting but I am guessing the endura rubber is not as dence therefore it may absorb the fluid, not wipe down well and accept primer. Wish I had a test bumper


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

try citrustrip in a small area, is based on citric acid no toxic and will wash away with water


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

par4n1 said:


> Interesting but I am guessing the endura rubber is not as dence therefore it may absorb the fluid, not wipe down well and accept primer. Wish I had a test bumper


PM sent on the steps to a worry and crack free finish


----------

